# Smugglers Notch Weather



## rachel1998 (May 12, 2011)

We are going to Smugglers Notch on the 5th of June. What should I expect as far as weather? How long of a drive is it from Boston? This is our 1st trip to this area.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (May 12, 2011)

don't know about the weather as we are winter owners!

one time we went late summer, and the drive from boston airport took us about 4 - 5 hours (inclduing a couple of McDonalds stops for thr kids).

this link 
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/rci/index.php 
will give you info on what is open at Smuggs the week you are there.

what unit are you staying in?


----------



## rachel1998 (May 12, 2011)

I don't know the unit. It is a 2 bedroom for 8, does that tell you anything?


----------



## hdmass (May 12, 2011)

We have not been up that early, but have been in Mid-June.  It was nice, days in the mid- 70's and dropping at night.  The pools are heated nicely.  It is funny to see the lifeguards in sweats though!  Smuggs seems to be about a month behind Boston as far as flowers are concerned, so in mid-June the Peonies were blooming.  It takes us 4 hours to get there and we prefer 93 all the way to avoid the 95/93 interchange.  Also, check to make sure the notch road is open.  It will probably be quiet that week since programming doesn't start until the 10th.   The Sunday check-in is most likely Aspen Highlands, Balsams, Mtn Laurels or Sycamores.  Of course, they probably have some leeway on this.  If you call at 2 weeks out the should be able to tell you where you will be.

Have fun!  If you like wings, The Brewski has great ones and The Mix in Jeffersonville has really good baked goods!


----------



## hdmass (May 12, 2011)

Just checked the facebook page and it looks like the notch opened yesterday.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (May 12, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I don't know the unit. It is a 2 bedroom for 8, does that tell you anything?



if you are on a weeks exchange the building code and unit number should be on your RCI confirmation - something like ML11, SY23, AH04 etc
but as you are there outside the main season you may be put in a different unit/building if they are still doing maintenance.

if you are using RCI points the unit should be allocated aobut 2 weeks prior to check in.

In either case, a call to Guest Servicies about 2 weeks before should get you the actual unit you will be in.

there are no bad locations at smuggs, it will be great wherever you are!

Pie in the Sky, in Stowe (on the mountain road), is our favourite for pizza!
and a trip to the Ben & Jerrys factory is a must!


----------



## wackymother (May 12, 2011)

If you're a nervous driver at all, don't go up via the Notch, especially at night. The directions say it's closed in winter, but what they don't say is that it's a really narrow little twisting road through the mountains. We haven't been to Smuggs since the 1990s and I still feel anxious thinking about it!


----------



## rachel1998 (May 14, 2011)

I am looking at the map of Vermont. We will be coming from Boston. Should we take the 93 to the 89? If so then what? We haven't been there before and we don't want to wonder around, but we want to see things on the way. Is the best way to drive there?


----------



## hdmass (May 15, 2011)

We take 93 to 89.  Follow 89 to VT exit 10 (Stowe/Waterbury).  Right at the end of the ramp puts you on VT 100.  There is a Shaws grocery store just after you get onto VT 100.   If you are going through the notch, you will take a left in Stowe Center which will put you on 108.  Follow this road through the notch.  When you come out on the other side Smugglers' is a few miles up on the right.  Be aware that there is a separate entrance to the West Hill community that you will come up on first, that is not the main entrance.  If you decide to not go through the notch you will stay on VT 100 (don't turn left in Stowe, go straight at the three way intersection), follow 100 until you hit Rt 15 in Morrisville (I think) and turn left.  Follow 15 til you can turn left on to 108 through Jeffersonville.  Follow 108 till you come up on the resort on your left.  Smuggs is about 10 min outside of Jeffersonville.  Not going through the notch will add about an hour to your travel time.  (Please double check a map, I am doing this from memory.)

Have Fun!!!


----------



## rachel1998 (May 15, 2011)

I have heard that driving through the notch is a winding scarry drive, true? At that intersection how far is it to Stowe? We thought that was a good place for a asunday lunch. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## hdmass (May 15, 2011)

From 89 to Stowe center is about 12 miles.  It is a two lane road so it takes about 20 minutes.  From the time you turn onto 108 to Smuggs is another 20 minutes.  The first time you go through the notch is scary.  It is winding, narrow, steep in some points, and there are large boulders that block the view of the oncoming traffic.  Sounds great doesn't it?  People going through are very careful.   Going through at night is a bit easier (to me) b/c you can see oncoming headlights.  It is also very beautiful and unique.  If you have a sunroof, have the passengers look up! 

During the summer we often go to Stowe for lunch.  We always end up at the Whip Grill (Green Mountain Inn at the intersection of 100/108) at least once.


----------



## chris1gill (May 16, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I have heard that driving through the notch is a winding scarry drive, true? At that intersection how far is it to Stowe? We thought that was a good place for a asunday lunch. Thank you all for your help.



Both my Husband and I have driven through the Notch many times. My Husband has brought the Suburban through there, I've only brought the minivan through. I wasn't the least bit nervous. Just know that it's narrow, so you will likely have to stop before proceeding in a few areas. I wouldn't be nervous about it. If it overlooked a giant cliff or something I'd be nervous, but it doesn't, so no worries   If you skip driving through the Notch, the drive around the mountain adds a good 40 minutes to you trip otherwise.

Oh, as for weather, expect showers and the weather at night to be cool, so bring a jacket and poncho or rain coat.


----------



## rachel1998 (May 17, 2011)

As the trip gets closer I think of more questions. Is there a grocery store close by the resort or should we stop somewhere before?


----------



## hdmass (May 17, 2011)

There is a Shaws on your right when you get off of 89 onto 100 (in Waterbury).  There is a market in Stowe near the intersection of 100 and 108.  I stopped in once for milk, but didn't really note the selection of other stuff.

The resort has a country store that stocks plenty of basics, beer, wine and some local beef.  The prices are what you would expect for a resort.  In Jeffersonville there is Hanleys market which has a better meat selection than the resort store, it also has a deli.  In Cambridge there is a market (Cambridge Market?) which is pretty good, similar to Hanleys.  The selection at all three is limited, as they are not very large.  I was surprised over the winter to find Hanleys carries the one brand of cereal bars my kids will eat!

The resort will provide paper towels, diswasher and dishwashing soap, and bar soap as well as a scotchbrite sponge/scrubber.  I think they are now providing one pack of laundry detergent.  Also there will be plastic trash bags.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 17, 2011)

The past 14 years we always have shopped at Shaws. I even have a Shaws shoppers card. They have a decent selection of stuff. We come from the Burlington direction, check into the resort first and then immediately drive to Stowe to food shop to get it over with, tired or not! We have also used the general store in Jeffersonville for last minute things or extras we have forgotten. Of course, we bring a lot of food up ourselves and just buy the cold/refrigerator/freezer stuff in Vermont. There is also a supermarket in Morrisville and several in Essex (which we do pass on the way). You might want to visit them another day - not when you first go up, since they are north and east of the resort.


----------



## rachel1998 (May 23, 2011)

Forget the grocery store, any suggestions for restaurants and things to see and do? Don't plan on cooking unless cold cereal counts!!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 24, 2011)

*Restaurants near Smugglers Notch*

We really love "The Whip" in Stowe and" 258 Main" in Jeffersonville. Piecasso and Pie In The Sky in Stowe are also very good for pizza. I don't know if the restaurants in the resort grounds are opened this time of year, but Hearth and Candle is usually pretty good. (You can check the website re that).

We love going bike riding on the Stowe bike path - we make a day of it and have lunch in town. There's a  movie theater in Stowe that serves cocktails! There is the Boyden Winery nearby. Vermont Maple outlet. Also, in Waterbury is Ben and Jerry's, Lake Champlain Chocolates, Cold Hollow Cider Mill, Cabot outlet, etc. Johnson is a nice town to visit for it's little shops, like Johnson Woolen Mill. Lots of hiking to do - the resort can give you all the info on that. We also like Lake Champlain - that bike path is awesome. Burlington is a great day trip - lots to see - Church Street, Shelburne Farms and Vermont Wildflower farn  south of there, Vermont Teddy Bear Factory. In Cabot - you have the creamery. In St. Johnsbury you have the Dog Chapel and the Fairbanks Museum. Plenty to do -lakes to kayak on, etc. Take the gondola or drive up Mt. Mansfield (if you can't hike it) - recommended - fabulous!There is also a park with mountain slides and roller blading. Seek and you shall find!

We will be going up this Sunday and we are so very looking forward to it!


----------



## rachel1998 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of the ideas. We check in on June 5th. I know we will do a lot of the things you have suggested. Than you all


----------

